
Ask HN: What cost the most of your AWS usage? - Elect2
bandwidth(including s3) or ec2?
======
Narutu
Raw cash, or Man-hours included? Assuming money alone.

EC2. Definitely not S3.

------
shivaodin
ec2

------
skyisblue
ec2, cloudfront, and data transfer

